# IVF - Extended downregging



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Would like some advice as I have been worrying about this.  

I started downrigging on day 21 (30 May) with a proposed timetable of scan on 16th June and if downrigged start stims on that day for ec on 28th June.  I got a letter from my clinic today that it cannot do ec on 28th and now although I will still have the scan on the 16th I will not start stims until 21st with ec on either 2 or 5 July.  Does this delay matter?  What is the reason we start downrigging on day 21 if the date we start stims is then altered?  Would it affect my cycle re the ivf treatment and success?  Sorry for all these questions but it is really concerning me.

Mandy


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

hello- i am not a nurse but I thought I would share with you what happend to me- i was put on the short protocol for IVF where you start to down regg on day 1 of my cycle, with stimms starting two weeks after that. i was devestated when my base line scan showed that I had not shut down after two weeks and so had to continue sniffing for an extra week. 

In total I was down regging for 3 weeks before stimms - but I was told that it didnt make any difference to the outcome and I am now 3 months preggers with twins!

Try not to worry too much, your clinic wants to achieve a pregnancy for you and wouldnt do any thing which would affect your chances of success. 

Much luck with your treatment - 

Love Emma


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi Mandy

I'm not a nurse, but I get the impression from my ivf team that down rigging does have alot of flexiblilty. Also the drug is taken by men with testicular cancer for weeks and weeks so I don't think this will make any difference to you atall apart from having to be in a menpausol state for longer. 

Takecare

Love Hollie


----------



## Mandy42 (Mar 26, 2004)

Thanks Hollie and Emma - that has helped put my mind at rest.

Mandy


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Hi Mandy,

Just to add to that, I was supposed to down reg for 3 weeks, but my initial scan and my baseline scan dates fell on both the May bank holidays, so I ended up down regging for 4 weeks.. All is fine and I'm now on stimms so try not to worry!

Hope it all goes well for you..

Kelly


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Mandy 

I too was only supposed to downreg for 3 weeks but due to a/f being late and my lining not thinning enough I have now been d/r for 4 1/2 weeks!  I have another scan tomorrow tosee if the lining is thin enough to start stimming. I really hope so! Watch this space......!!

Lots of luck for your tx ^thumbsup^

Rach xx


----------



## Kelly M (May 8, 2004)

Good Luck Rach!!
Really hope your scan goes well today!
Kelly x


----------

